# Front End Shutter During Acceleration while Turning



## DrLenger (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a 2000 Altima GLE, runs and drives great, but I have notice that when we pull out of our road onto the highway the front end seems to shutter. This would be acceleration from a dead stop and turning. One CV shaft is brand new, the other appears to be in good shape, with no noticeable play or leaky boot. Anyone else experience this, got any ideas?


----------

